# Neuen Reissverschluss in Deuter Bike einnähen lassen?



## Manni (13. November 2007)

Hallo,
an meinem 7 Jahre alten Deuter Super Bike schließt der Reissverschluss nicht mehr zuverlässig. Das heißt der Reissverschluss öffnet sich hinter dem Schlitten wieder. 
Ansonsten ist der Rucksack aber noch top. Hat jemand schon einmal einen neuen Reissverschluss einsetzten lassen? Was kostet sowas? Gibt es vielleicht sogar einen Service von Deuter?


Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe,

Gruß Manni


----------



## Magicforce (13. November 2007)

Reisverschlüsse gibt´s mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar bei Karstadt..( Stoffabteilung ) .....denke mal so ab ca. 2
wird also für den Deuter falls es einen in der Länge geben sollte ( keine Ahunung wie lang der ist - geht der einmal rum ? ) bestimmt nicht ganz billig ..habe wirklich keine Ahung , würde aber mal so mind. 12 oder mehr schätzen ..und dann suchst Du Dir eine Schneiderei und lässt den einnähen ..das kostet dann nochmal so viel ..ich kenne den Rucksack nicht ...aber vielleicht kaufst Dir dann doch lieber gleich einen neuen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoermann4you (14. November 2007)

das teure wird wahrscheinlich das einnähen.
müßte aber in eine Änderungsschneiderei zu machen sein. Die haben oft auch Reissverschlüsse. Kauf die gleich einen vernünftigen. Tip:  Die Marke YKK (steht auf dem Zipper). Der ist auch oft in qualitativ hochwertigen Jacken usw verarbeitet. 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Apa (14. November 2007)

wenn der rucksack 7 jahre alt ist würd ich gleich nen neuen holen...außer er ist noch in nem guten zustand. warum? weil n kumpel in ner änderungsschneiderei war und der gute mann wollt über 20 takken fürs nähen!


----------



## david0815 (15. November 2007)

> ...und der gute mann wollt Ã¼ber 20 takken fÃ¼rs nÃ¤hen!



Warum ?  Das EinnÃ¤hen von RVs ist gar nicht mal so einfach und dauert auch seine Zeit. 0,5-1h musst du mit raustrennen und wieder einnÃ¤hen sicher rechnen. Eher lÃ¤nger.
DafÃ¼r finde ich 20â¬ vollkommen in Ordnung. Schau dir dochmal an was sonstige Handwerker an Stundenlohn verlangen.

Ob der Rucksack das ganz aber noch wert ist steht wiederum auf einem anderen Blatt. Vielleicht hast du ja auch selbst Zugriff auf eine "befreundete" NÃ¤hmaschine und kannst den RV selber einnÃ¤hen. Oder eben Muttern fragen. Der RV wird so 5-10 â¬ kosten. Nimm am besten einen 10er Spiral-RV, der hÃ¤lt dann auch.

mfg

David


----------



## Apa (15. November 2007)

david hast scho recht ich wollt ja jetzt nix gegen den guten nähmenschen sagen sondern mir gings um die sache an sich. hab nicht gedacht dass das einnähen so lange dauert...


----------



## Manni (15. November 2007)

Ok, dann werde ich mal gucken was das ganze kostet. Für 20 Euro bekommt man ja noch längst keinen neuen. Und der Rucksack ist eben noch super erhalten, da soll es nicht am Reissverschluss scheitern. Danke soweit, ich schreib dann mal wies gelaufen ist.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Klaus Goerg (16. November 2007)

hallo,

habe schon mehrfach direkt bei Deuter reparieren lassen und dort Top-Arbeit für wenig Geld erhalten. Infos dazu und Kontakt gehen über die Homepage von Deuter.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Manni (17. November 2007)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe schon mehrfach direkt bei Deuter reparieren lassen und dort Top-Arbeit für wenig Geld erhalten. Infos dazu und Kontakt gehen über die Homepage von Deuter.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, auf der Homepage hatte ich zwar nichts gefunden, ich werde jetzt aber mal eine Email hin schicken.


Gruß Manni


----------

